
Power of customizability and Time management = Smarter task management - katrik14
https://medium.com/orgzit/think-your-task-management-solutions-are-a-setback-read-this-f2b4a37ded3e
======
magicsquare15
Yes! The ability to add custom fields is missing from so many apps. Also
necessary for task management / bug repos is: * The ability to view and edit
the data like a spreadsheet. * The ability to customize your view with an SQL
query.

~~~
katrik14
Exactly! Would love to see if you think Orgzit can be a solution to this.

Give it a try? www.orgzit.com

